
More Firefox Bloat? Say It Ain't So, Mozilla - brett
http://www.wired.com/software/coolapps/news/2007/05/firefox_bloat
======
BrandonM
The article phrases it in a way as if to indicate that Firefox has to choose
between being slim and having good (meaning bug-free) plug-ins. Why not have
official Firefox-supported add-ons, distinguished from those made by users,
which add functionality such as spell-checking and page-caching? These add-ons
could even be included in the default installation, with the ability to remove
them if desired.

If they did this, the core of Firefox would be slim, with additional
functionality provided by plug-ins, just like the original vision, and all the
great functionality that has been added lately would not be sacrificed.

------
lupin_sansei
I found it handy to do a binary chop on my installed extensions. Turned out
that only 2 caused any significant memory leaks, so I disabled them until they
updated them and fixed the leaks.

